# Moving to America



## Don Roley (Aug 9, 2005)

Folks,
This is a little announcement. I had been planning to move back to America after my youngest had a chance to develop a level of skill in Japanese. Now, unless some things change (I get a job that pays twice what I get now..... my mother in law falls to her death from her broom.... the Japanese finally figure out how to make a good television series) this may just be my last year here.

I hope to move to America by summer of next year. I do not know where or what I will or even can do.

Any help and advice would be appreciated. I have lived most of my adult life in Japan and there are a lot of things I do not know about finding a job in America, etc.

Heck, I am not even sure where I want to move back to. I know a few places I _do not_ want to move to. Places that,

Have restrictive gun laws. (Boston and the like.)
Have hot and humid weather. (Hawaii, Georgia, etc.)
Are just plain silly. (California.)
Flat. (Kansas and the states there in the middle.)

But in addition, I was thinking of moving to a place that does not have much in the way of Bujinkan presence.

I am not worried about money in the short term. I can easily live off of my savings and pay for a few years of graduate level studies if needed. 

Again, nothing is decided at this point and any help is welcome. I am clearing out my PM box and will try to return favors for favors if I can.

Thank you in advance to anyone willing to give advice.


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Aug 9, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Folks,
> This is a little announcement. I had been planning to move back to America after my youngest had a chance to develop a level of skill in Japanese. Now, unless some things change (I get a job that pays twice what I get now..... my mother in law falls to her death from her broom.... the Japanese finally figure out how to make a good television series) this may just be my last year here.
> 
> I hope to move to America by summer of next year. I do not know where or what I will or even can do.
> ...



Dont clown california homie.Anyways the best dojos are here.


----------



## Matt Stone (Aug 9, 2005)

*Don* - 

Not sure what you're doing in the way of research, nor do I know what kind of employment you are seeking.  That being said, I've grown quite fond of the Tacoma, WA, area.  

I moved there after being stationed in Japan, and though I still miss Japan (and would go back in a heartbeat) I can get a satisfactory "fix" for the things I miss while living in WA.  

Seattle is far too expensive, and for at least the last two years (the only two I've been tracking) has made the top few cities named "most expensice and overpriced" based on cost of living as well as economic growth potential.  Not sure where Tacoma ranks, but I like it.

As far as the Booj is concerned, I don't believe there is a single active "official" Booj group or dojo.  If there is, then they're some pretty darned good ninjae since I make it a point of knowing a little about a lot and I have yet to hear of any.  There are a few "ninja" schools (I think I sent you a link to one of them a while back), but nothing approaching the Booj.

If you have any questions, email me.  You know how to find me.  I'll be back at Fort Lewis in late May of next year.  If you did decide to relocate to that area, I'd do whatever I could to lend a hand.

Gambatte.


----------



## Mickey Mullins (Aug 9, 2005)

Don Roley wrote:



> my mother in law falls to her death from her broom


If she does I hope she tries to break her fall on mine (Because she's probably on the next broom below her.).



> Heck, I am not even sure where I want to move back to. I know a few places I _do not_ want to move to. Places that,
> 
> Have restrictive gun laws. (Boston and the like.)
> Have hot and humid weather. (Hawaii, Georgia, etc.)
> ...


Somehow I knew you had good taste.

Don,truly the only advice I can give is to know EXACTLY what you DO want then move from there.BTW,WV would be perfect for you,although our accent is tougher to learn than Nihongo .

Best wishes,and follow your heart(You have a heart!?!)

Mickey Mullins


----------



## Brother John (Aug 9, 2005)

> Heck, I am not even sure where I want to move back to. I know a few places I do not want to move to.
> Flat. (Kansas and the states there in the middle.)


Great...
I was starting to get all excited...then you go dropping the "Flat Kansas" bomb. 


But I know what youk mean.

Talk to you later...
Your Brother
John


----------



## Gemini (Aug 9, 2005)

We've been looking to move also and are looking hard at Virginia. New York is a truly beautiful state but over run by extremely high taxes, COL and bad politics. Seen most of the country and it has alot to offer, depending on you criteria.

Not knowing what you're going to do for a living doesn't help, but maybe if you mentioned what you WANT to do, would. What do you do now? Looking for something totally different? What other hobbies/interests you have?. Different regions offering different options, la da da. Want lots of land? None? You don't like humid climate, but what about cold? Somewhere in between? You like water? Mountains? Skiing. Any/all info helps narrow it down. Be glad to help if I can.

Regards,


----------



## dubljay (Aug 9, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Folks,
> _. . .  snip . . . _ I know a few places I _do not_ want to move to. Places that,
> 
> Have restrictive gun laws. (Boston and the like.)
> ...


 
 Restrictive gun laws that omits California anyway.  I thought about reccomending Oregon, however they are heading into a state of depression with the lack of jobs.  The fact that OR has no salse tax has made the state income tax rediculus, as is the property tax.  So if you are looking to the west coast I would look strongly at Washinton.  Nevada has lax gun laws and is growing steadily, but it's kind of an oddball place with other laws.

 Best of luck on finding a place and getting settled.  

 Regards,

 -Josh


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 9, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Folks,
> This is a little announcement. I had been planning to move back to America after my youngest had a chance to develop a level of skill in Japanese. Now, unless some things change (I get a job that pays twice what I get now..... my mother in law falls to her death from her broom.... the Japanese finally figure out how to make a good television series) this may just be my last year here.
> 
> I hope to move to America by summer of next year. I do not know where or what I will or even can do.
> ...




Hey Don,

The Mother-in-law could need some work on her Broom, and you never know what happens from there 

Seriously, If you are looking at graduate studies, then I would concentrate on where the schools are in the areas you are looking for. I agree with Matt Stone on the Pacific North West, as you can travel to California and San Fran and other cities if you desire. I also recommend the Mid-West, and maybe some place like Ann Arbor Michigan and Madison Wisconsin. Both have Big Ten Colleges. There is one "Booj" group I have heard of in the Ann Arbor area, but that does not mean you could not also train there and teach there. 

The Ann Arbor Area, is also the place that many of the Local Japanese choose to settle while on work assignment here in Michigan, so, I know there are some places that serve close enough Japanese food.   I could put you in contact with some for support groups, and local restaurants, as I worked with a Supplier for four years that was Japanese based.

Good Luck


----------



## Tgace (Aug 9, 2005)

Well...what do you plan on doing to support yourself?


----------



## rutherford (Aug 9, 2005)

There's no state with less restrictive gun laws than Vermont.  

Not sure what you call "just plain silly", but I like it here.  I don't think there's anywhere in the world where the people are as independantly minded and yet still friendly and willing to spend time building communities.  Don't let the big liberal movement here fool you.  There's a Republican governor now, and he's popular enough that I expect he'll be in office for a long time to come.

For schooling, there's Dartmouth on the high end of the price range, and a lot of more reasonable but still very good colleges.

And as the New Yorkers push North, property prices will just keep going up.  Look at it as an investment.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2005)

If you don't like cold weather don't pick the east coast unless in way down south.


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Both here and by PM.

I think I should explain the mountain bit.....

A while ago I saw a thread by someone in Kasas comlaining that there was no Bujinkan groups near him. I causually asked my wife about the idea of moving there. The temperature dropped about ten degrees and she let me know _in no uncertain terms_ that she has lived her entire life with the ability to see mountains on the horizon and that *was* going to continue. Considering that she will be making the change from being able to speak in her native language to English, I think a few conditions like that are not unreasonable.

For that matter, I hate big cities like Tokyo. I would die if I had to live there. She complains a lot about how there is nothing to do even in the city we are in now. (Less than a hour north of Tokyo.) I sometimes feel like I am living in an episode of Green Acres.  :erg: 

So another thing to think about for me. How to keep her happy and me happy in that regard.

As for job- I have never had a full time job in America. My degree in related to Japan studies. I really am at a loss as to what kind of jobs I CAN do should I move back. I can speak and read Japanese fluently and know more about Japanese history than some of the proffessors that taught me the subject back in university, but how does that relate to the job market?

One thing I may do is lease a house and go back and get a TOEFL  certificate. That may be my best bet. But I would like some other options. As I said- I really do not know how the job situation works in America since most of my adult life has been in Japan.

Again thanks for all the ideas so far. I am going to to a little research of places mentioned so far on the internet. I may be contacting some of you with specific questions in the future.  :wavey:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 9, 2005)

NY has some of the highest taxes in the nation. Around me, it's a rather big mess, so I'd avoid WNY.  Can't comment on NYC area.  I've been looking at the Vancouver Washington area.  Close to large cities, yet plenty of woodland, couple of mountains, and an active volcano near by.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 9, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Folks,
> This is a little announcement. I had been planning to move back to America ..... my mother in law falls to her death from her broom....


Where exactly does your mother in law live? I think I know some good professional "broom pushers".




			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> the Japanese finally figure out how to make a good television series) this may just be my last year here...I hope to move to America by summer of next year.


:erg:!?!?!?! :erg:
Japan without Don Roley is like rice without _umeboshi_!!!




			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> Heck, I am not even sure where I want to move back to. I know a few places I _do not_ want to move to. Places that,
> 
> Have restrictive gun laws. (Boston and the like.)
> Have hot and humid weather. (Hawaii, Georgia, etc.)
> ...


How about Matsudo?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> But in addition, I was thinking of moving to a place that does not have much in the way of Bujinkan presence..


 Like Texas?:rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 9, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Like Texas?:rofl:


NAHHH.

Texas isnt big enough for Don AND Ralph.

Don, Move to Colorado.

SPECTACULAR mountain veiws. 
<Insert cheap shameless plug>
And the BEST coffee in the United States, hands down is there.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.dliflc.edu/Employment/employment_index.html


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 9, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> NAHHH.
> 
> Texas isnt big enough for Don AND Ralph.
> 
> Don, Move to Colorado.



By strange coincidence I just went through both Texas and Colorado a few weeks ago. Texas, at least the DFW area, is well served by Luke Molitor. I recently heard a Japanese Shihan state that Luke was the best instructor that area had ever seen and now Texas can learn real martial arts.

Colorado is nice, but I think there are already quite a few Bujinkan instructors there. Besides, the area I was in would not sell beers such as Samual Adams on Sunday!!!!!! 
 :drinkbeer 

They are both on my list, but thanks to some responses here I am also thinking of places like Las Vegas, Tacoma, Vermont (formally on my "silly" list), Virginia and a few mores. I have a lot of think about. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 9, 2005)

Well Don, you know I have pumped the heck out of WASHINGTON.

Lynnwood or _Everett_ are by far are the best bet.

Everett is 20 minutes from Seattle, at the foot of Mt. Pilchuck (GREAT VIEW).

Malls and shopping everywhere. several malls. Marysville Premium outlets (awesome!) Everett mall (I work there) Alderwood mall.

Close to several colleges and such. 

NO BUJINKAN ACTIVITY north of Seattle. (Esp. north to Canada.) 

Oh, did I mention Canada? yes, its within 1.5 hour drive from Everett. head north on I-5 for 100 miles or so.....

Need to go back to Japan? Sea-tac is a half hour away....

The Puget sound is about 10 minutes away.

North cascades are about 30 minutes away.

Restuarants everywhere

Washington has A LOT of Japanese people, too.

just a few plus signs for ya you ponder.....


----------



## Blindside (Aug 10, 2005)

As another Washington option, heading further toward the Canada border is Bellingham.  Growing college town, on the coast, just west of the North Cascade mountains.  Housing is fairly reasonable, certainly not insane like Seattle.  I'd live there in a heartbeat, assuming I could find a job in the area.

On the other thread I recommended North Bend, but that is turning into a distant suburb of Bellevue, so take that into account.

It sounds like you have big life changes ahead of you....

Lamont


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 10, 2005)

Don - giving it to you straight as a native Californian who is a transplant to Washington and who has been to the Seattle area ... the Seattle area reminds me A LOT of California.  And the surrounding area is expensive.

 The real estate market in Vancouver (southwest Washington) is insane right now - everybody from Portland, OR is moving over here to get the better schools.

 No Booj school here, but still enough city to keep the wife satisfied.  You should live in Washington, work in Washington and shop in Oregon.  I am currently about 3 miles as the crow flies to the Columbia River - busy area, but not TOO busy - yet.  There is DEFINITELY an excellent market for you here - we are not yet overrun with dojos and dojangs, and more than willing students.  Plenty to keep you in business, no problem.  Your biggest competition ... commercial Tae Kwon Do. (wink)

 Look at property in the Woodland area - you can still get decent acreage there and build to suit.  Washougal is a fair bet also.

 Any time you choose to visit, I'll make time and show you whatever I can (that goes for you too, Bob).

 As for recreation, you have plenty of opportunity - big river, smaller rivers, reservoirs, hiking, mountain climbing (Mt. Hood is 2 hours away, St. Helens is about 1.5 hours away), so you have watersports, winter sports, beach sports (2 hours away), forests abounding, reservations and gambling fairly close.  Desert is 2 hours away (Warm Springs reservation) - two malls with full-size ice skating rinks, ya know - pretty much whatever you wanna do is here, inside or outside.

 If you teach any orienteering and survival skills, this is GREAT country for it.


----------



## Matt Stone (Aug 10, 2005)

So where were all you Washingtonians when I was organizing Throwdowns in Tacoma/Lakewood???

Don, here's the deal...  I was born and raised in Nebraska.  Omaha is a great city, constantly expanding and growing.  Great hospitality, great atmosphere, relatively low crime...  And I wouldn't leave Washington to go back there if my life depended on it!

Washington has its problems...  $90 fines for not having a trash bag in your car.  Tons of crime in the Seattle area, and a *huge* sex offender database.  That having been said, there are some incredibly bright points that Washington has to offer.  There are some areas that are so amazing, so quaint...  Washington is the shiznit and then some.

I'll admit that there are far better areas than Tacoma.  Tacoma has a rather unpleasant "atmosphere," emanating from what I've been told are paper mills...  Hence the moniker "the Tacoma Aroma."  Bellevue is pricy, as are Kent, Renton, and the rest of the areas around the SeaTac area.  But there are some great bargains to be found in real estate both way up north and further south.

My suggestion?  Visit at the first opportunity.  Look around.  Spend a week, with the fam in tow if possible.  Toys R Us, Todai (visit www.todai.com to check out their menu), huge Asian populations, Krispy Kreme donuts, you name it.  Let's not forget Phil Relnick, too, of SMR Jo and KSR iai fame north of Seattle...

Good place.  If you show up after I return, I'll be sure to get time off to drive you around wherever...

Good luck.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Aug 10, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> They are both on my list, but thanks to some responses here I am also thinking of places like Las Vegas, Tacoma, Vermont (formally on my "silly" list), Virginia and a few mores. I have a lot of think about. Thanks everyone.


I got to know a couple of guys from a training group in Las Vegas while in Japan. Those guys seriously need to learn how to handle hard liquor.




(as in, they were dancing on the tables after a few beers while I was quietly sipping away at my second pint of "rongu irandu"...:drinkbeer)


----------



## bushi jon (Aug 10, 2005)

Two places I have in mind   Rolla Mo. or South Bend In(Notre Dame)
Do you can always get a job as a fluffer 
 :ultracool


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 10, 2005)

You should check it out here in Arizona.
it only gets 120 tops in the summer it not that bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But you never have to put up with snow storms
Like i did in Michigan


----------



## rutherford (Aug 10, 2005)

These fine folks might have some employment ideas for you.The Japan-America Society of Vermont 

If your wife likes to have a city around, I wouldn't look far outside the Burlington area of Vermont.  There really isn't anything you could call a city in the rest of the state.  Big towns with wonderful culture, sure.  But a city?  Not hardly.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I causually asked my wife about the idea of moving there. The temperature dropped about ten degrees and she let me know _in no uncertain terms_ that she has lived her entire life with the ability to see mountains on the horizon and that *was* going to continue. Considering that she will be making the change from being able to speak in her native language to English, I think a few conditions like that are not unreasonable.



Don if Mountains are a MUST, then it is the East coast or West Coast. We have hills in Michigan, and some that you can ski from, but no mountains to compare to either coast.

If no extreme hot for you then it looks like North East or North West, inclduing Colorado.



			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> For that matter, I hate big cities like Tokyo. I would die if I had to live there. She complains a lot about how there is nothing to do even in the city we are in now. (Less than a hour north of Tokyo.) I sometimes feel like I am living in an episode of Green Acres.  :erg:



I have not been to the Pacific North West other than to fly over, all I can say is it sound nice from those who post here.   If Mountains can be over come, it woudl require a visit to check out, and I am about an hour from Ann Arbor, then you could have the Detroit Metro, and also choose to live south of Ann Arbor (* I am north *) where it almost jumps straight to farm land. 



			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> So another thing to think about for me. How to keep her happy and me happy in that regard.



That my Friend is the secret of a sucessful marriage. 


Good Luck, and it sounds like lots of fun visiting the places, one you get it narrowed down to a few.


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks again for all the ideas. I have a lot to think about and reseach.

On a more ominous note, I can't believe the amount of people that have expressed an interest in where my mother in law lives, physical descriptions, etc. I know some PROFFESIONALLY nasty people.



			
				bushi jon said:
			
		

> Two places I have in mind   Rolla Mo. or South Bend In(Notre Dame)
> Do you can always get a job as a fluffer
> :ultracool



I don't get the joke. What is a fluffer?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 10, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I don't get the joke. What is a fluffer?


 I was afraid of that.

 A 'fluffer' is a beautiful, sexy woman, in the porn industry, who stays on the set and performs oral sex (and other acts) on male porn stars to keep them aroused for the movie.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL.
I typed that into Google....got some rather interesting results.

Probably not a good career idea though.  The position's pretty much been eliminated I've heard.


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 11, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> A 'fluffer' is a beautiful, sexy woman, in the porn industry, who stays on the set and performs oral sex (and other acts) on male porn stars to keep them aroused for the movie.



I can't help but wonder what a fluffer puts on her resume when she tries to get a new job.
 

Should I be mad at this point?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 11, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Should I be mad at this point?


 I suppose that depends upon your relationship with bushi jon and your interpretation of what he said.  If you think he meant it as a joke, then ... okay.  But had and still have the impression he was insulting you.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 11, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> http://www.dliflc.edu/Employment/employment_index.html


Forgot to mention that DLI instructors often teach off-site at large military bases or on short term contract to special units - and they value cultural and historical knowledge as highly as language proficiency, IIRC.

Also, don't forget that many community colleges also hire contract instructors for lower division foreign language courses - you don't have to get on with a university at first to make a living - and there are always private language schools where business people pay large sums to learn language survival skills.

Between teaching at colleges and private schools and even private lessons, you should be able to make a decent living anywhere near a modest size city.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 11, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> Heck, I am not even sure where I want to move back to. I know a few places I _do not_ want to move to. Places that,
> 
> ...



I'll just put a small plug in here for New Hampshire.

It has few gun laws
Fairly short summers - only hot from July-Aug, but not unbearable
Not too silly, although EVERYONE has a custom license plate on their car
Not very flat. Lots of mountains and easy accessibility to a large city or airport.

Not a lot of Bujinkan presence either, as I train out of Masachusetts.
Vermont is nearby too - I saw you mentioned that.

Manchester, NH is booming as far as jobs. Nashua, NH is right near by and is just as good for selection.

One thing about New England is the states are small and you can cross through any one of them in a day to get to the mountains, ocean, lakes - pretty much anything. And the foliage season is great if your into that sort of thing.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 11, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I can't help but wonder what a fluffer puts on her resume when she tries to get a new job.
> 
> 
> Should I be mad at this point?


I would guess something like:
Excellent oral skills
Proven ability to motivate and inspire co-workers


----------



## bushi jon (Aug 11, 2005)

It was a JOKE. Don a fluffer is a cast member of adult cinema


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 11, 2005)

Guys, please, do NOT send that video in.  :barf:


----------



## MJS (Aug 11, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I would guess something like:
> Excellent oral skills
> Proven ability to motivate and inspire co-workers



Yeah, I'd say that sums it up pretty good!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 11, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I would guess something like:
> Excellent oral skills
> Proven ability to motivate and inspire co-workers



Nuts!!! There should be a warning at the beggining of posts like that to not be drinking fine single malt scotch while reading it. I narrowly missed ruining my keyboard!!!!! :barf:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 11, 2005)

Aw, man. I was hoping for another heated argument!


----------



## Kreth (Aug 11, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Nuts!!! There should be a warning at the beggining of posts like that to not be drinking fine single malt scotch while reading it. I narrowly missed ruining my keyboard!!!!! :barf:


I suppose it's a good thing that you're not a fluffer. That could make for one seriously ruined keyboard...


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 11, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I would guess something like:
> 1. Excellent oral skills
> 2. Proven ability to motivate and inspire co-workers


Don speaks Japanese; would that be enough to support point one?



			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> Nuts!!! There should be a warning ....:barf:


"Nuts"???

My favorite fluffer with "nuts"...

http://www.marshmallowfluff.com/htm/fn_frame.shtml


----------



## Matt Stone (Aug 12, 2005)

*Don* - 

Here's why I'm in WA (not just because of military assignment, since I requested Fort Lewis to begin with):

My wife was born in the Phillipines.  Though she has been in the US since she was 3, and her mother accuses her of not being "really" Filipino (it is a family joke, as mom tries to pressure my wife into eating some foods that are Filipino equivalents of natto and shiokara), she most certainly was not raised totally "American."

My children spent the bulk of their early formative years living in Japan.  My kids still, at 13 and 10, ask when we are "going home."  They mean Japan when they say it.

We eat Asian food in our home; rarely will you find traditional "American" fare at our table.  We love Filipino, Thai, Japanese, Chinese (both traditional and American-Chinese), and Korean cuisine, as well as all kinds of other foods.

We are fond of a Japanese-like weather pattern, with warm summers and cool winters (with a minimum of snow).

Thus, Washington was a good choice...

Plenty of martial arts for me (our senior-most instructor below my teacher, the headmaster of Yiliquan works on Fort Lewis, as did/will I; I have other martial interests in the area as well to continue my education), plenty of good restaurants, large Asian population (making my kids feel a little more at home than, say, in Kansas   ), easy access to things we are accustomed to having (large number of Asian grocery stores), as well as the best of American consumerism.

The only trick I see is getting you a job.  That depends on what you're willing to do, I suppose.

Enjoy.

 :asian:


----------



## Xequat (Aug 12, 2005)

Kentucky's not bad either.  I live in Northern KY and I am under two hours from Columbus, OH, Dayton, OH, Indianapolis, IN, Lexington, KY, and Louisville, KY, and just across the Ohio River from Cincinnati.  There are Toyota facilities in NKY and Georgetown, KY, which is by Lexington.  The KY, Tennessee, West Virginia area has a few mountain ranges - Appalachian and Smokies, I think, so maybe Eastern KY, but there, you're getting away from civilization.  I hear Pennsylvania has some nice mountainous areas, but I've never been.  We have all four seasons here; it's been in the 90's recently and very humid, and it snowed like crazy in the winter, so you get the best and the worst of all four seasons.  Allergies here suck, though.  PM me if you'd like.


----------



## bignick (Aug 12, 2005)

Let's talk about Minnesota...

Anybody that want's a concealed carry permit can get one (barring felonies, etc)

Life stays interesting as far as weather goes from about 50 below zero to over a 100 above...

You may think we're flat, but where I live it's not flat at all....there's actually a change in elevation of 1 foot per mile.....which is just a bit too hilly for my tastes, actually...

Not many mountians to speak of, although we do have an iron range and around 11,000 lakes...

And as far as the Bujinkan...never even heard of it before I joined MartialTalk...


----------



## KyleShort (Aug 18, 2005)

Getting a job in America is as easy as you are willing to make it.  You can get any job you want if you keep in mind three simple rules: 1) People decide who is hired and people are fallable, wooable and reasoning 2) You will be hired if they are desperate for what you offer 3) rules are made to be broken

Example, my job at a fortune 500 company required a bachelor's degree and 3+ years industry experience, preferably an MBA.  I was hired without a degree, no real exerience and I was only 19...I am soon to hit my 6 year annivesary here.

I have a friend who has a degree in History and is a business analyst...another with a degree in drama and is a project manager.

Just sell yourself 

You can certainly leverage your less obvious skills for a miriad of jobs, but if you want to use your Japanese for employment...the west coast is a good idea given the extensive interaction with Japan.  The largest ports on the west are in Washington (seattle) and Vancouver (B.C).

Teaching, interpreting, analysis...lots to consider 

One thing specifically worth noting would be Real Estate.  The Japanese heavily invest in west coast real estate and you can begin taking online real estate courses while in Japan...get a few courses under your belt and you can take a test or two to get your real estate agent's license for the state you live in.  Then you have a niche possibly...help the Japanese invest here


----------



## dubljay (Aug 18, 2005)

Another thing that may be different in the American work place is the number of hours you are expected to put in a week.  It really varies from job to job.... and I don't really know what you would be looking into.  I am not sure what the average is in Japan, but 40 hrs is generally considered full time, unless you have the misfortue of being put on salary then its anybody's guess.

 :idunno:

 Good luck

 -Josh


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2005)

> No Booj school here, but still enough city to keep the wife satisfied. You should live in Washington, work in Washington and shop in Oregon. I am currently about 3 miles as the crow flies to the Columbia River - busy area, but not TOO busy - yet. There is DEFINITELY an excellent market for you here - we are not yet overrun with dojos and dojangs, and more than willing students. Plenty to keep you in business, no problem. Your biggest competition ... commercial Tae Kwon Do. (wink)


Well, in the area mentioned, there is Aric Keith, Bill Atkins, and others.
PLENTY of Booj in north oregon area. bellingham is a good area.


----------



## RichK (Aug 20, 2005)

Don, I have read some of your posts before and then rolled across this one. Thought I would throw in my dollars worth. I have traveled all over the US (Only I think six states I have not been in) and quite a few countries also. How about thinking of Alaska? I lived there for 3 years and wished I would have never come back to the states. No bujinkan schools there, many mountains, open carry permitted (I had a CCW while I was there pretty easy to go through). Let me know if you want any other info I can provide. I am also offering some family service. My wife does Resumes and my dad is a Real Estate agent that I may be able to get you any info you may need. My brother is a nidan in bujinkan under I think David Street (might have his last name wrong). Drop me a line and let me know. Have you thought about teaching at a University? Either Asian History or Language? Or working as an interpreter? Or jumping into opening a scool with someone?


----------



## RichK (Aug 20, 2005)

Gemini, if you move down to VA let me know where and I can give ya some help too.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 20, 2005)

Many gvt. agencies may be interested in your language skills Don. Just a thought.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 21, 2005)

Don, you could always teach. 

New Mexico has a shortage of teachers, it's mountainous and arid; there are two Bujinkan schools in Albuquerque-one that used to be Abi Allen's and one affiliated with Jeffrey Prather, and none that I know of elsewhere in the state-there once were in Las Cruces and here in Los ALamos, and I think there was a study group in Socorro, but I don't know what happened to them....
...of course, you'd be dangerously close to the "best fighter in the Bujinkan,"  :lol: :lol: but I'm still recommending New Mexico. 

I know someone who'd provide you with an excellent personal reference.


----------



## kakuma (Aug 21, 2005)

Interestingly enough, I met Don Roley in New Mexico back in 1990 when Bill Atkins was holding a seminar out there. I believe he was a 8th kyu back then. I don't think he wants to mave back there. Of course what do I know.:idunno:


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 21, 2005)

kakuma said:
			
		

> I believe he was a 8th kyu back then.



Nope- and don't think I am writing off New Mexico yet. I don't want to step on any toes when I move back and I would like to move to an area that has not had a chance to see real Bujinkan before. But Abi Allen is one of the most understanding and cool people in the Bujinkan and I do not see any problems if I move into her backyard.

That is one thing I have heard from people who have moved back to their countries. When they move in and set up shop, some people in the Bujinkan think that they are trying to take over. I have heard stories of people talking about bortherhood and interaction between Bujinkan dojos, only to ignore seminars and such given at the new dojo of the guy from Japan.

I doubt that would happen with Abi or her friends. So maybe I should think about New Mexico like Elder999 suggests. And I am also now thinking about Alaska. I have been there briefly and liked their summers. But I thought my wife would go through the roof at the idea. But I now remember that she used to live in Hokkaido and probably understands that it is not snow and ice all the time. AND....... there probably is no cockroach problem up there. That would be a big plus in her book.


----------



## kakuma (Aug 21, 2005)

> When they move in and set up shop, some people in the Bujinkan think that they are trying to take over.


Never really understood that mentality.



> I doubt that would happen with Abi or her friends.


Abi appreciates good instructors and good training. I don't think she would mind either. I believe that she would support you 100%.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 21, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> And I am also now thinking about Alaska. I have been there briefly and liked their summers.


Well...teaching pays MUCH better in Alaska  than in New Mexico, and there are quite a few other benefits to being a resident there...


----------



## Blindside (Aug 22, 2005)

elder999 said:
			
		

> Well...teaching pays MUCH better in Alaska  than in New Mexico, and there are quite a few other benefits to being a resident there...



You mean like an annual check as a result of oil revenue?  Yeah, that doesn't suck.  Of course the cost of living there is fairly high, the federal goverment COLA adjustment for Alaska is the same as Hawaii, about 25%.  

Lamont


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 22, 2005)

Don

In my area, the Twin Ports (Duluth MN and Superior WI), there are no bujinkan groups.  In fact, you would be bringing something totally unique into this area.  You could start your own business and draw in some really serious martial artists from all over.    

Also, the natural beauty of this area is awe-inspiring.  We have great hunting and fishing.  We have hiking and wilderness and camping.  You should pay us a visit.  

http://www.ci.duluth.mn.us/city/mainpage/

Check out the photo gallery on the website some good views of the Twin Ports.

Here are some pics of a recent adventure of mine...

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=399830&postcount=9


----------



## elder999 (Aug 22, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> You mean like an annual check as a result of oil revenue? Yeah, that doesn't suck. Of course the cost of living there is fairly high, the federal goverment COLA adjustment for Alaska is the same as Hawaii, about 25%.
> 
> Lamont


While I knew about that, it isn't at all what I meant. I meant brown bears, caribou, moose, bald eagles, huge salmon, huge trout, beautiful mountains, and, best of all, next to no people.......


----------



## Blindside (Aug 22, 2005)

elder999 said:
			
		

> While I knew about that, it isn't at all what I meant. I meant brown bears, caribou, moose, bald eagles, huge salmon, huge trout, beautiful mountains, and, best of all, next to no people.......



Oh, that.  I grew up in Wasilla, AK, I just took that for granted.  

Lamont


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 22, 2005)

Alaska is off the table.

My wife is with the wicked witch of the South this week and I called her tonight. Lets just say I was glad to be in another prefecture when I put forward the idea of moving to Alaska.

It was not the cold. It was the idea of living in the _inaka_. That means the boonies in English. I tried to tell her that there were shopping centers, etc in the major cities of Alaska. But she would not hear of it.

Oh yeah, and some of you are suggesting Wisconson and Minnesota. If I ask her, can I stay on your couch afterwards?


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 22, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and some of you are suggesting Wisconson and Minnesota. If I ask her, can I stay on your couch afterwards?


Oh well, its your loss.  You can have my couch.  All I can say is that you are missing out on some great country and great people.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 22, 2005)

New Hampshire most livable state, 2nd year in a row:

www.whdh.com/news/articles/local/B70311

http://www.seacoastonline.com/news/03052005/news/68212.htm



*



THE CRITERIA 

A sampling of the factors Morgan Quitno Press considers in naming its "Most Livable State": 

Electricity prices.
Number of Superfund sites. 


<LI>Teenage birth rate. 

<LI>Infant mortality rate. 

<LI>Unsafe bridges as a percentage of the total number of bridges. 

<LI>Percentage of households receiving food stamps. 

<LI>Highway fatality rate. 

<LI>Normal daily mean temperature. 

<LI>Marriage rate. 

<LI>Per capita legislative appropriations to arts agencies. 

<LI>Job growth. 

<LI>Percentage of eligible population that votes. 

<LI>Percentage of population with bachelors degrees or higher. 

<LI>Home ownership rates. 

<LI>Per capita state and local debt outstanding. 

<LI>Age-adjusted rate of suicides. 

<LI>Personal bankruptcy rate. 

<LI>Low birth-weight births as a percentage of all births. 

<LI>Pupil-teacher ratios in elementary and high schools. 

Average weekly earnings of employees in the manufacturing sector.
		
Click to expand...

 

 

*


----------



## ShaneLayton (Aug 27, 2005)

I know this may be completely laughable to some people, but have you considered Alabama? We are not all rednecks down here! Birmingham is the largest city in the state, and offers pretty much anything you want in a city. If its not enough, Atlanta is only 2 ½ hours away.  We have a small Bujinkan presence in Birmingham (our group, a Taka-Seigi group [Phil Legares organization], and a group that is part of RVDs American Bujinkan Dojo organization). We train regularly with the BTSD folks. We have visited the ABD folks and trained with them once, extending an invitation to train with us from time-to-time, but thus far they have declined.



I am originally from Lubbock, Texas, so Alabama is a change for me. Its nice and green here. We have hills around Birmingham, mountains further north in the state. We are only a few hours from the Florida beaches or the Tennessee mountains. Want a gun permit? All you need is $20 (max set by state statute, may be lower in some counties), a pulse, and a felony-free record. 



UAB is a top-notch university, and we have a Honda plant (one of my training partners wife works for a Honda supplier based in Japan), and a Mercedes plant close (if you want to expand your linguistic capabilities to German). The Japan-America Society of Alabama (http://www.jasaweb.net/) may be able to assist you. 



To be even-handed, though, let me give you some of the downsides. Firstly, its not Japan. It is the South, and life moves a bit slower down here (but, this is the South so saying howdy to people walking down the street is still okay, as is looking at people, opening doors for people, just being polite). Secondly, this is the Bible belt (now, dont flame me, Im Christian but I believe in the separation of church and state). We have some rather odd laws. For instance, I live in a wet county, except on Sunday. Montgomery (the capital) is full of sexually-repressed politicians who cow-tow the Southern Baptist Convention so orgasms are frowned upon in this state. We do have a state income tax (as well as sales tax), and an occupation tax payable to the city and county (unless you hold a professional license, professionals do not pay occupational tax).



All that being said, this really is a wonderful place to live. I would move back to Lubbock, but my wife is from here and wants to stay here. If mama aint happy . . . 

Shane Layton


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 28, 2005)

Shane,
Isn't Alabama a bit humid in the summer? I can take cold weather and hot weather. But hot, humid weather is one big weakness for me.

As an aside, I have been thinking about going to something like the following,

http://www.nationalbartenders.com/index.htm

and learning to be a bartender. It is not like there are bars in only one area of America. 

But of course, that would mean a big problem in trying to teach an evening class of taijutsu. And it would mean that all my experience in Japan would not mean much in my new job- unless it was a bar that had a lot of Japanese tourists.

Still, it would almost be worth it to hear the scream of _"Dame! Dame!" _ from Kizaru all the way from Matsudo when he reads this. :boing2:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 28, 2005)

Might I reccomend Pittsburgh?  I can't advise you on your job but I can say the economy is particularly good here. You can rent a really great 1 bedroom apartment in the suburbs for 500 bucks.  It's a very clean city, low crime, lots of cultural centers, tons of museams, concert halls, universities, major business centers, and a superb transit system. I am pretty happy with this city and would reccomend anyone moved here.  We got mountains, that's for darn sure and you only have to drive a half hour to get to green acres territory.  Oh, and I can tell you who serves the best sushi!





			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies. Both here and by PM.
> 
> I think I should explain the mountain bit.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tgace (Aug 28, 2005)

http://ias.berkeley.edu/southasia/fbi.html


> Do you speak a foreign language fluently? If so, there's a place for you in today's FBI! Language needs include: Arabic, Chinese, Farsi, Hebrew, Hindi, *Japanese*, Korean, Pashtu, Punjabi, Russian, Spanish, Urdu, and Vietnamese.





> Address for Applications:
> 
> Attn: FBI
> 935 Pennsylvania Ave., NW (Mail in apps not accepted!)
> ...


----------



## Tgace (Aug 28, 2005)

http://www.unabombers.com/News/00-11-02-BS-NotebookInSpanish-3.htm


> FBI's global crime war short on language experts; Agency is facing translation backlog


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 28, 2005)

_Me,_ work for the _FBI?_ 

Excuse me while I fall off my chair in helpless fits of laughter.

I would love to help America in any way I can. But I was not always a mild-mannered English teacher. There are no records of court appearances or arrests after I became a legal adult. But lets just say that there are things that the FBI would find that would raise the possibility of me not being the best type of person in the world. And as such they would probably reject me.

I do not think of myself as a bad person. But lets just say there are some things that I can be potentially be charged with by a DA even now. If that is the case, do you honestly think I could pass even a simple background check for something like the FBI?

I do appreciate the effort. But you can imagine why I am a little put off by the rubbing of my face into the missed oppurtunities I have?

I am going to go drink a few more recipes from the site I listed earlier. I will blame you for any hangovers I have in the morning.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 28, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> As an aside, I have been thinking about going to something like the following,
> 
> http://www.nationalbartenders.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


Well, its time to reconsider WI and MN.   

If you want to be a bartender, Superior, WI is the place to be!  We have more bars per capita in this town then anywhere in the nation.  There are sailors from all nationalities coming through here all of the time.  One of my students is a bar tender at a little dive down by the docks.  He makes a crap load of untaxed money AND gets to practice his martial arts in a real life setting.

You'd still have time to teach taijutsu and I think it would go over big time up here.

Anyway, here's to my home!

:drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :barf: 

upnorthkyosa

ps - I can't find a cheesehead smilie...


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 28, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Well, its time to reconsider WI and MN.
> 
> If you want to be a bartender, Superior, WI is the place to be!  We have more bars per capita in this town then anywhere in the nation.  There are sailors from all nationalities coming through here all of the time.  One of my students is a bar tender at a little dive down by the docks.  He makes a crap load of untaxed money AND gets to practice his martial arts in a real life setting.
> 
> You'd still have time to teach taijutsu and I think it would go over big time up here.



All that and nature too!!!! Now if only I can convince _she-who-must-be-obeyed_ that it would be a great idea. She seems to think I would be a natural bartender. But I fear if it is not famous enough in Japan that she can locate it off the top of her head that she would reject it out of hand as being the boonies.

If only I could take her there and let her see the place. I can do that later this year with Las Vegas, southern and northern California, Oregon and maybe Washington. My family is having a Thanksgiving get together and I plan on traveling a lot before ending up in the place we are having the feast.

I think I can show her a lot of Oregon and the southern part of Washington. Maybe more if I had a reason to see Seattle. Gawd that area is so beautiful that is makes your jaw drop. But WI would just be a place she does not know and probably has an image as a place out of _Hee- Haw._ Yeah I know it is not, but if some of you think about how little you know about Japan you can imagine all that she does not know about America.

Just as an aside- the "Betty Ford" recipe from the site I previously linked tastes a hell of a lot like cough syrup.  :drinkbeer


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 28, 2005)

Another great idea, wonderful area.



			
				upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Well, its time to reconsider WI and MN.
> 
> 
> If you want to be a bartender, Superior, WI is the place to be! We have more bars per capita in this town then anywhere in the nation. There are sailors from all nationalities coming through here all of the time. One of my students is a bar tender at a little dive down by the docks. He makes a crap load of untaxed money AND gets to practice his martial arts in a real life setting.
> ...


----------



## ShaneLayton (Aug 28, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Shane,
> Isn't Alabama a bit humid in the summer? I can take cold weather and hot weather. But hot, humid weather is one big weakness for me.


You would acclimate easily, I think. However, we do have little storms from time-to-time that reach us even as far inland as we are (side note: watch out Jason, Katrina's coming and she ain't too happy with the Big Easy!!). 

As for the FBI, your age may preclude you from a Special Agent position (its that LEO forced retirement rule. I've never met you but if you are older than 37 they won't want you.). Right now they have a preference for Farsi and Arabic (all dialects). 

I hate cold weather. I loved Hawaii (always warm and not nearly as humid as you might think thanks to the trades). If I had my druthers I'd move there and never come back to the mainland. There won't be any gas in Hawaii soon (funny how price caps tend to dry up supply) but Oahu is a small island and I need to get in shape anyway!

And we have a real need for real English teachers down here! I love Southern accents and colloquialisms but some of these kids have no idea what real English is like!

Anyway, good luck on your search. 

Shane


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 28, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> All that and nature too!!!! Now if only I can convince _she-who-must-be-obeyed_ that it would be a great idea. She seems to think I would be a natural bartender. But I fear if it is not famous enough in Japan that she can locate it off the top of her head that she would reject it out of hand as being the boonies.
> 
> If only I could take her there and let her see the place. I can do that later this year with Las Vegas, southern and northern California, Oregon and maybe Washington. My family is having a Thanksgiving get together and I plan on traveling a lot before ending up in the place we are having the feast.
> 
> ...


I'll go around and take some pics today of our city.  You can share them with she-who-must-be-obeyed.  Check this thread in about 12 hours.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 28, 2005)

All I can say Don is ....."you may be suprised". Lots depends on how bad and how old. (and how bad they really need someone to fill the job)


----------



## ginshun (Aug 30, 2005)

I will have to put in another vote for WI along with upnorthkyoso.  I personally love it here.   I don't think you'd be too out in the boonies in Supreior, but if so, there is always Madison or Minneapolis.

 I have no idea where the nearest Bujinkan school would be.  Our school is mostly based on taijutsu, but we are not affiliated with the Bujinkan, and don't claim to be.  I think I saw that there was a Bujinkan school around Green Bay or Appleton somewhere, but nothing to the north of us as far as I know.  Possibly Minneapolis, but I have never checked.


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 31, 2005)

Just as an aside.....

The votes for Washington state seem to be in the lead. And I have a chance to visit North Oregon this Thanksgiving and may be able to roam up that way to show _she-who-must-be-obeyed_ what it is like up there.

I will probably also be in Las Vegas the first few days of that trip (what better place to deal with jet lag than a a luxery casino open 24 hours) and am looking for ideas of what to see. Mind you, my wife would be best impressed with good shopping areas and good schools than my desire for a living in a natural paradise.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 31, 2005)

Don,

While being from Michigan and I am really partial to this
beautiful state, you could not go wrong moving to 
Oregon or Washington! They are two fantastic States 
and I would probably move out there myself if I did not
live in Michigan!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## rutherford (Aug 31, 2005)

This is literally in my backyard.  http://www.uvm.edu/perkins/landscape/LS_View.php?FileName=LS00184

One of the nice things about VT is that all children get medical coverage from the state if you don't have existing coverage . . . Which might be the case if you're not working right away.

How many people do you need to get to attend a seminar for it to be worth your time?


----------



## Blindside (Aug 31, 2005)

I just spent a week in Bellingham, WA working on my in-laws house and I must say that I would move here in an instant.  Beautiful area, mountains, sea, and forest, are just a few of my favorite things... (sorry for breaking into song there).  

Western Washington Univeristy is located in Bellingham, so TOEFL testing shouldn't be an issue, WWU also has an East Asian Studies department, so language tutoring could be an opportunity for you or your wife.  

Shopping isn't exactly world class, but it isn't the boonies (I live in podunk Wyoming, I KNOW the boonies).  

I'll be in Seattle and the Olympic Penninsula around Thanksgiving, maybe I can be a local guide.  At the very least I can direct your wife to Bellevue Square (the previously mentioned, ridiculously large mall) since I spent waaay to much of my teen years there.  

Lamont


----------



## Shogun (Sep 1, 2005)

> I just spent a week in Bellingham, WA working on my in-laws house and I must say that I would move here in an instant. Beautiful area, mountains, sea, and forest, are just a few of my favorite things... (sorry for breaking into song there).
> 
> Western Washington Univeristy is located in Bellingham, so TOEFL testing shouldn't be an issue, WWU also has an East Asian Studies department, so language tutoring could be an opportunity for you or your wife.
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 4, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> How many people do you need to get to attend a seminar for it to be worth your time?



Ack! Put me on the carpet, why don't you?   

Umm.... It would have to be after the first of the year and I would probably want just enough to get me there and back to Japan. If I can sleep on a couch, then there would be less expense. I just do not want to lose money on this. I have never run a seminar per se at all and am not sure how to do things.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 30, 2005)

Can some of you guys from Washington tell me about Tooele county?

Darth Roley has some business there.

 :jediduel:


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 30, 2005)

Forget it. Toole is in Utah. Oops!


----------



## George Kohler (Sep 30, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Forget it. Toole is in Utah. Oops!



Isn't that near Dugway Proving Grounds? I did some military training there. Did some stuff in the mountains next to the salt flats. I also had fun chasing wild mustangs and caught a couple of rattlers. Other than that, not much out there.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 30, 2005)

George Kohler said:
			
		

> Isn't that near Dugway Proving Grounds?



According the maps at Yahoo, yes. It looks to be a little west of Salt Lake City.

Any state with laws as strict as they about booze is off the list.
 :drinkbeer


----------



## Shogun (Oct 6, 2005)

Washington only has strict laws on drinking *while* driving. other than that, your free to drink.


----------



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Folks,
> This is a little announcement. I had been planning to move back to America after my youngest had a chance to develop a level of skill in Japanese. Now, unless some things change (I get a job that pays twice what I get now..... my mother in law falls to her death from her broom.... the Japanese finally figure out how to make a good television series) this may just be my last year here.
> 
> I hope to move to America by summer of next year. I do not know where or what I will or even can do.
> ...


 I'd say norCal or soCal (orange county)
 but hey, what kind of job you're looking for?
 maybe we can help for real...
 good luck


----------



## davidg553 (Oct 7, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> I'd say norCal or soCal (orange county)
> but hey, what kind of job you're looking for?
> maybe we can help for real...
> good luck



I think you missed this part of Don's quote, "Heck, I am not even sure where I want to move back to. I know a few places I do not want to move to. Places that,...Are just plain silly. (California.)..."


----------



## mantis (Oct 7, 2005)

davidg553 said:
			
		

> I think you missed this part of Don's quote, "Heck, I am not even sure where I want to move back to. I know a few places I do not want to move to. Places that,...Are just plain silly. (California.)..."


 no, i know.. i read that
 but that's the only places i can help with!
 in fact, these are the only places i'v been inside the US!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 7, 2005)

Being that your wife is native Japanese you might want to consider living somewhere where it will not be a total culture shock for her.  Great schools, great shopping, some country... some city... you need to live in a suburb of NYC maybe Weschester County and you won't be too far from mountains there as well.  You could get a master's degree in ESL Education - teaching children who have English as a second language, or teach Japanese to American students.  Your second language would be a big asset to you in either of those areas of teaching.  :ultracool


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 8, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Being that your wife is native Japanese you might want to consider living somewhere where it will not be a total culture shock for her.  Great schools, great shopping, some country... some city... you need to live in a suburb of NYC maybe Weschester County and you won't be too far from mountains there as well.  You could get a master's degree in ESL Education - teaching children who have English as a second language, or teach Japanese to American students.  Your second language would be a big asset to you in either of those areas of teaching.  :ultracool



Wow! Is there that many Japanese in the suberbs of NYC? I thought most of the communities were on the West Coast. Would some place like Buffalo or Albany have room for someone who could teach ESL or maybe Japanese?

I have been to NYC and my feeling toward it is the same for Tokyo. Great place to shop, would not want to live in a place where I could scream in passion :inlove: and the neighbors would hear me. I live about 50 minutes by train from Tokyo. It may be worth my while to think about something in New Jersey, Pennselvania or New York.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 8, 2005)

As I Said before. New York is a beautiful state that offers much. I live about only an hour from the city but I'm at the base of the Catskill mountains. But if I wouldn't known at the time I moved here that the taxes where going to get this out of control, I would never have done it. My taxes are more than my mortgage. IMO, there's something fundimentally wrong with that.

_See reference to Virginia._


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh yeah, taxes. Have to think about that. In Oregon there is no sales tax, but your personal taxes are through the roof.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 8, 2005)

_I love the City!_  It's awesome... restaurants, street fairs, theater, museums - culture galore!  There is so much excitement there and tons to do, but it is not a place I would want to live.  I love to bring my children there, but I would not want to raise them there, although many people do.  There is no such thing as personal space there, and for me that would be hard to take 24/7.  New York State is huge (Buffalo is like maybe 7 hours from NY City) and some parts are very, very rural, so on the flip side there can be too much personal space for my liking in some parts.    I'm thinking you work in the city where you'd be more marketable, and live in the suburbs where great schools/quality of life tends to be.  I don't think there would be a large Japanese population in the suburbs in terms of work, but you will find all cultures in NYC and teachers are always in demand there.  The taxes in New York can be very high though I agree.  There has been a recent trend and building in parts of Pennsylvania that are not too far a commute, maybe an hour to the city and the cost of living is said to be lower.  So it might be worth investigating the areas of Pennsylvania that are close to NY City.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Wow! Is there that many Japanese in the suberbs of NYC? I thought most of the communities were on the West Coast. Would some place like Buffalo or Albany have room for someone who could teach ESL or maybe Japanese?
> 
> I have been to NYC and my feeling toward it is the same for Tokyo. Great place to shop, would not want to live in a place where I could scream in passion :inlove: and the neighbors would hear me. I live about 50 minutes by train from Tokyo. It may be worth my while to think about something in New Jersey, Pennselvania or New York.




I know it is a deal breaker, but with the exceptions of Mountains in the back ground Ann Arbor Michigan has lots of Japanese Students for U of Michigan, and also is the place most of the Visiting Japanese live for their 3 to 5 years stay here in the Detroit Metro area. They have multiple support groups and ESL teachers.  Just not enough mountains.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 8, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, taxes. Have to think about that. In Oregon there is no sales tax, but your personal taxes are through the roof.



Site with relative tax burdens by state:

http://www.taxfoundation.org/taxdata/show/335.html

According to that site NY is #2 in the nation for tax burden.  Yowch.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 8, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, taxes. Have to think about that. In Oregon there is no sales tax, but your personal taxes are through the roof.


 That's why I was saying it's best to live and work in Southwest Washington near the border where there's lower property taxes and NO STATE INCOME TAX, then do your major shopping in Oregon.  Screw the tax man!!


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 9, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> That's why I was saying it's best to live and work in Southwest Washington near the border where there's lower property taxes and NO STATE INCOME TAX, then do your major shopping in Oregon.  Screw the tax man!!



Thats it!!! Washington state is now officially in the lead!!!!

And I will be just outside of Portland close to Thanksgiving. I think we should have a little Martial talk get together between some of us.
 :cheers:


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, I've been a little late with my promised pics.  My camera broke on the day I was going out to take them.

Here is a recap of some of the reasons why I think the Twin Ports totally kick butt.

1.  There are low property taxes in MN and no sales tax on cloths and stuff.  
2.  WI has low taxes on larger items like cars and boats.  
3.  Both states have recipricity with one another so one can attend college in either Superior or Duluth for in state prices.
4.  In MN, anyone can get a conceal carry permit.
5.  In WI, booze is everyday of the week.
6.  There are more bars per capita up here in Superior WI then anywhere else and these bars are open until 2:30-3:00 am every night.
7.  There are seven area colleges so there are a lot of young people up here.
8.  No body has even heard of the bujinkan up here.
9.  We have good sushi now.
10.  And then there are these...



I will attach the pics in this order... 

1.  This is a map of the general area so people can get their bearings

2.  This is a view of the North Shore of Lake Superior in the Fall.

3.  Im riding tram between Moose Mountain and Eagle Mountain.  You are looking at the Caribou River.  It is stuffed with salmon.

4.  This is Enger Tower, atop the hills of Duluth.  Many of the following views are taken from this vantage, 900 feet above the surrounding terrain.

5.  This is a view of Rice Point, Duluth, MN and Superior WI.  We are the busiest and farthest inland freshwater port in the world.

6.  Here is a view of Canal Park.  The Lift Bridge, Great Lakes Aquariam, and Bayfront Festival Park are in the background.  Most big concerts in Duluth take place at Bayfront.

7.  Here is a veiw take from Hawk Ridge of the typical Duluth Neighborhood.  This is Lakeside.

8.  There are twelve city parks in Duluth.  Each is absolutely beautiful and has there own character.  This is one of seven waterfalls in Chester Park.  I come here in the spring and fly fish for brook trout.

9.  This is a view of the Duluth waterfront.  Fitgers is in the background.  This is one of the local breweries.  They only make good stuff, none of the swill Americans usually drink.

10.  We have great whitewater here in the spring.  I am running an easy part of a class III.

11.  This is one of the quiet pools tucked away in one of the city parks.  

12.  We have sweet winter storms here in Duluth.  This one fetched up 20 foot waves on the big lake.  It was waves like these that immortalized the Edmund Fitzgerald in a Gordan Lightfoot song.

13.  This is Moose Mountain, an hour and a half away from Duluth.  We have great skiing all over this place.  In Duluth, we have Spirit Mountain.  That is only 10 minutes away.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 9, 2005)

Here are pics 1-5 on the above list...


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 9, 2005)

Here are pics 6-10.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 9, 2005)

Here are pics 11-13.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 9, 2005)

Don don't buy it man... this is what most of wisconson ACTUALLY looks like...


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 9, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Don don't buy it man... this is what most of wisconson ACTUALLY looks like...


Don't worry, Don, that stuff is far behind the Chedder Curtain.  Here in Superior, one can see the Promised Land quite easily.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 9, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Don don't buy it man... this is what most of wisconson ACTUALLY looks like...


 :lol2:


			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> Thats it!!! Washington state is now officially in the lead!!!!
> 
> And I will be just outside of Portland close to Thanksgiving. I think we should have a little Martial talk get together between some of us.


 Count me in, if nothing better than to talk story and tip brew.  Whereabouts will you be? PM if you prefer.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 9, 2005)

Ya know, Don, if you're a wine snob (or just like it), we have wineries in the Willamette Valley that counter Napa any day and more breweries in the area than most cities in the U.S.


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 5, 2005)

If anyone is interested. I will be flying into Portland airport on Saturday, the 19th in the evening. I'll be staying at a hotel in Portland and don't have to be in Astoria until Sunday night.

And my PM box is free if anyone wants to make last minute plans for training, or just sharing a beer.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2005)

So, Don. Are we meeting for liquor on Saturday evening, training Sunday morning, or both?


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 10, 2005)

At this point, alchoholic beverages on Satruday looks like the plan. Training on Sunday depends on me figuring out something to keep my long- suffering wife and the kids happily busy instead of sitting around waiting for me.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> At this point, alchoholic beverages on Satruday looks like the plan. Training on Sunday depends on me figuring out something to keep my long- suffering wife and the kids happily busy instead of sitting around waiting for me.



If I brought along a couple of martial arts wives and kids to them company, would that help?


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 11, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> If I brought along a couple of martial arts wives and kids to them company, would that help?



She wants to do some shopping, eating, etc. Can that be a possibility?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 11, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> She wants to do some shopping, eating, etc. Can that be a possibility?



No! She is forbidden to eat!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 12, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> She wants to do some shopping, eating, etc. Can that be a possibility?


I'm having trouble getting other women to commit, so why don't we call it drinks and maybe a bite Saturday night? 

And have you ever been here before?  Would you like some tourism tips?


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 12, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble getting other women to commit, so why don't we call it drinks and maybe a bite Saturday night?
> 
> And have you ever been here before?  Would you like some tourism tips?



Sounds good.

And i don't know the Washington/ Portland area from a hole in the ground. Part of the reason I am staying the night Saturday is because I don't wnat to have to try to find my final destination in the dark.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 12, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble getting other women to commit, so why don't we call it drinks and maybe a bite Saturday night?



Haha,  You are just afraid to face Don in MORTAL KOMBAT!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2005)

Don, check your PMs.

Techno, you're just jealous cuz I get to spend time with The Roley! :2xBird2:


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 15, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Techno, you're just jealous cuz I get to spend time with The Roley! :2xBird2:


 
He's not the only one!

I want my Roley!

I want my Roley!

Gib me you EngRish!!!


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 15, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Don, check your PMs.
> 
> Techno, you're just jealous cuz I get to spend time with The Roley! :2xBird2:



"Giiiiiiirl, I can tell you've been fighting and you need somebody to talk to..."

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 16, 2005)

Don?  Please check your PMs. I sent you my phone number.  Where do you want to meet when you come in?  I need to make arrangements.


----------



## Shinkengata (Nov 17, 2005)

There's someone who would like to say a very special hello to you, Don...






hehe...


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but in general, the housing market is going nuts.  I've been traveling to CA from FL a bit, and it's insane...talking $300K-$500K for a 3-bed, 2-bath house in CA (Stockton area).  FL is getting a bit crazy, too, but nowhere near as bad...I'd say they're around $135K-$200K for a 3-bed, 2-bath home in my area.  People who bought their home 5 or 10 years ago wouldn't be able to afford their own home at today's prices.  Analysts are predicting that bubble will burst, and pop big.

Cthulhu
rambling...


----------



## Shogun (Nov 18, 2005)

> And i don't know the Washington/ Portland area from a hole in the ground. Part of the reason I am staying the night Saturday is because I don't wnat to have to try to find my final destination in the dark.


 
Understandable. Portland and a hole in the ground are basically the same thing. .......................................



KIDDING!!!!!



~Sitting in a fancy Wi-Fi Cafe' sipping his MOcha Breve' ~

(not really)


----------

